# Zipp 60 VS Dura Ace 9000 C50



## Haider786 (Jun 28, 2014)

I am looking for a new wheelset. I am debating between DA C50 and Zipp 60. Does anyone have any experience with these two wheelsets? Which one to go with? They are about the same price, probably DA a bit more expensive. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I would probably compare the Zipp 60 with the C50 RS81. Actually the DA C50 is not much different then the RS81 version. The DA has a lighter hub due to some titanium parts and has indexing for hub adjustments. Performance is pretty much the same.


----------



## Haider786 (Jun 28, 2014)

So would you go with rs81 instead of zipp 60 in regards to comfort and speed?


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have not spent much time on the Zipp 60, just a few miles demo on a rental bike. But from a performance stand point the RS81 and DA C50 should be the same, other then the weight. I am in South Florida and weight really does not matter. I picked up a set of 10 speed RS80 C50 wheels at a good price, they are very smooth, comfortable riding and generally handle wind very well, even cross winds.


----------



## Haider786 (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok Thanks for your input.


----------



## schris (Dec 5, 2012)

Not convinced that the golfball dimples on actually aid aerodynamics on the Zipp, looks hot but I would opt for the Dura Ace.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd go with Shimano simply due to the quality factor. Shimano rarely makes a bad product and Zipp just has those recalls and more stories of cracked wheels.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Agreed, the DA wheels are the way to go. 

Anything made by SHAM is CRAP. Unless you like recalls.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

schris said:


> Not convinced that the golfball dimples on actually aid aerodynamics on the Zipp, looks hot but I would opt for the Dura Ace.


If you look at the new "firestrike" wheels you will notice two very big and key changes to the dimples. First off they've been removed from the whole surface. They're no longer on the lower portion of the blade. Their orientation has been changed too. They now have a sort of wave design vs the linear one they've always had. I'm not convinced that this did anything at all. The second big change, the one clearly demonstrated by Knight was their god awful stickers. Yeah, who would have thought that covering the dimples with huge stickers would have made them ineffective? So now Zipp no longer uses stickers on their wheels. The logos are screen printed on so that they don't cover up the precious dimples. The changes only apply to firestrike wheels, all older wheels still are made as they were.

Zipp is a joke.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

MMsRepBike said:


> ...who would have thought that covering the dimples with huge stickers would have made them ineffective? So now Zipp no longer uses stickers on their wheels.


Your comment made me take a closer look at my Zipp 202 Firecrest rims with dimples and sticker Zipp logos. On my rims, the stickers do not change the texture of the dimples...in other words, where the logos are located isn't smooth, it's still textured like the rest of the rim.

Regarding the efficacy of the dimpled Zipp rims, I can only point to golf balls an an example, where the dimpled surface affects airflow over and around the ball. Different ball manufacturers have experimented with varying dimple designs to change distance and flight characteristics...so by correlation I would conclude that the dimples on Zipp rims have an effect on airflow as well.


----------



## schris (Dec 5, 2012)

tvad said:


> Regarding the efficacy of the dimpled Zipp rims, I can only point to golf balls an an example, where the dimpled surface affects airflow over and around the ball. Different ball manufacturers have experimented with varying dimple designs to change distance and flight characteristics...so by correlation I would conclude that the dimples on Zipp rims have an effect on airflow as well.


A golfball leaves the tee at 180 mph (almost 300 kmh) on average so there is a significant speed difference with road speeds between 25 - 30 mph (40 - 50 kmh). I can imagine that the aerodynamic charatics change depending on the speed.

This is a Titleist FAQs page called "Principles of Aerodynamics" and in the second part with the subtitle *Myth: Dimples increase the drag* there is a chart which suggest there is a difference in drag, but also with the golf ball spinning.

This doesn't answer the question but interesting that Zipp would return to smooth surfaces and would be good to see some solid data.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

schris said:


> ...interesting that Zipp would return to smooth surfaces and would be good to see some solid data.


Zipp hasn't returned to smooth surfaces...at least on their flagship (Firestrike) wheels.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

schris said:


> A golfball leaves the tee at 180 mph (almost 300 kmh)



You haven't seen me at the driving range I'd say. 


Kidding, I don't do that at all.


----------

